# Co-ax male connections



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

My shop has always used compression type connectors for Co-ax (usually the Ideal brand). Today I had to finish two dozen crimps and wasted about 4 of them because they did not crimp properly.
Is there a better brand out there? Are the crimp on better than others for staying attached & making a good connection or should I be using something else?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone I've heard from says the compression ends are by far the best. I prefer the compression, however also do the hex crimp style and when done proper they're good. However I'd stick with compression.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

These are what the cable company now uses.. you need a special tool to "press" them onto the coax..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah i use those , but am curious as to metering their connection(s) 

~CS~


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Make sure you have the correct connector for the cable used. As a example an RG-6 connector will not work on a RG-59 cable, close but no cigar.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I use compression type but I run into coax the I can't get them on to. I use crimp style and move on to the next one.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

The compression "f" connectors for Rg6 are also good for quad shield rg6, it's just a pain to get them on.....but they do work. But as said before, RG59 requires a different "f" connector altogether.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use compression but keep a few crimp on hand just in case. Klein tool does BNC's on RG59 and I do regular F-type and quad shield on RG6.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have problems doing the compressions onto siamese cable as it isnt perfectly round  Might have to look into these hex crimp thingamajigs.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use a racheting compression tool. Love it much more. 

I have a klein one if anyone wants it. Willing to let it go very cheap


----------

